
Bahnhof’s 10 Gbit/s router for home use – the fastest on the market - codeaken
https://www.bahnhof.se/press/press-releases/2018/10/17/varldspremiar-bahnhofs-10-gbit-s-router-for-hemanvandare-snabbast-pa-marknaden
======
bdz
It's a rebranded Huawei

[https://support.huawei.com/enterprise/en/access-
network/echo...](https://support.huawei.com/enterprise/en/access-
network/echolife-hn8255ws-pid-22280247)

~~~
ttul
Oh - you must mean a re-branded extension of the Chinese government's spying
apparatus? [https://www.theglobeandmail.com/world/article-huaweis-
partne...](https://www.theglobeandmail.com/world/article-huaweis-partnership-
with-china-on-surveillance-raises-concerns-for/)

~~~
davidandgoliath
vs. AT&T?

~~~
outworlder
AT&T is not a company that's effectively a government arm. They may have a
cozy relationship, but it's a major difference. Also, you have some
expectation that a company such as AT&T will respect intellectual property. US
offers strong protections there.

------
hocuspocus
Salt[1] in Switzerland has been offering 10Gbps FTTH for half a year. Maybe
Bahnhof's router is better, but it's certainly not the first.

[1] [https://fiber.salt.ch/en/](https://fiber.salt.ch/en/)

~~~
the_mitsuhiko
This is ridiculous. And in Vienna the max you can get over fiber is 300/30 for
twice the price of that.

~~~
rickycook
Australia: where the govt spends $40bn on broadband infrastructure and we
still only get 100/40 unlimited for $79 (with an ISP with decent peering; you
can get it cheaper but nooooo)

(you can get 250/100 but that caps you at 3TB and costs $250/mo)

EDIT: scratch that, it’s up to $51bn

~~~
ajwin
Should probably note that most people cant get 100/40, are on ADSL3.5 (VDSL2)
and the NBN Co only guarantee 25/5... for $51 bn. The network was already
antiquated before they even began building it and will need to spend another
$51bn right away to install labours FTTH. Their pipe dreams about 5G saving
the day are rubbish. Its so bad some politician thought it reasonable to
charge the AU ppl $35k/yr for his internet bill at home(4G + over data). /sigh

------
shroom
I have Bahnhof 100/100 at the moment. Effectivly (through wi-fi/AirPort) on a
lucky day I get like 50% out of it on average.

This offer is 1000% increase in capacity for a 20% price increase and changing
router? Seems too good to be true and stupid if not upgrading. But I suspect
it’s only full capacity at like one place in Stockholm.

Bit strange that they choose to partner with Huawei. Doesnt feel Bahnhof
especially after resent hardware stories. But I guess its a long process...

*edit: better phrasing

~~~
ekblom
I have 100/100 and always get 120% of that over wired and wifi (two unifi ap
ac lr).

Also, i can't get the 10gbit where i live, so probably only the big cities
connected to "Northern Light".

edit: remark about availability

------
crmd
>so we assigned Huawei with producing a totally unique router for our
superbroadband-service that we could place on the market.

no thank you

~~~
fermienrico
I have absolutely zero trust in Huawei as a company.

First of all, they're in bed with the Chinese government. Second, they have a
track record of lying, shoddy marketing and just absolute abhorrent mentality
towards IP.

I would never ever think about buying a Huawei product, especially for
something critical as a router. I don't know about their privacy stance but I
have no expectations.

------
nodesocket
I have AT&T gigabit fiber, and two problems arise getting the theoretical
1000Mbps speeds.

First is the AT&T provided router performance is terrible, swap it out. I went
with a Ubiquiti EdgeRouter X. However unless you enable hardware
offloading[1], the EdgeRouter maxes out at around 300Mbps. I can't speak to
this new router, but typically devices that can truly push 10Gbit/s are very
expensive and enterprise.

Second, and more of a problem in residential are WiFi limits. I have a Apple
Time Capsule running AC on 5Ghz (80Mhz channel), and max out at 400Mbps using
iperf[2] to a machine hard wired in the LAN.

    
    
      [1] https://help.ubnt.com/hc/en-us/articles/115006567467-EdgeRouter-Hardware-Offloading
      [2] https://www.linode.com/docs/networking/diagnostics/install-iperf-to-diagnose-network-speed-in-linux/

~~~
romed
You should be able to route 10gbps with a whitebox PC containing a recent
intel Core CPU (say, 5th gen or later) and a decent NIC such as Intel X540 or
similar.

~~~
nodesocket
Sure, but that NIC is $274, so not cheap for casual home users.

[1]
[https://m.newegg.com/products/9SIA4A04ZV6491](https://m.newegg.com/products/9SIA4A04ZV6491)

~~~
justinclift
Mellanox adapters are generally pretty cheap on Ebay:

* [https://www.ebay.com/itm/163291199329](https://www.ebay.com/itm/163291199329)

* [https://www.ebay.com/itm/322683902048](https://www.ebay.com/itm/322683902048)

* there are plenty more

Anything from the ConnectX (series 1) model onwards works decently in Linux
(CentOS) & FreeBSD.

------
jtl999
If I did live in Sweden and did have Bahnhof, could I hypothetically use my
own router by a SFP+ or other connection to the "handoff interface" or
whatever people call it these days?

~~~
Nullabillity
Yes. In general fiber connections here use the "Stadsnät" system
(municipality/city network). The municipality owns the cables and provides you
with a dumb fiber/RJ45 converter. You hook up your own router (if you want to
use one) to that. The only thing your ISP provides is, well, the connection.
If you're unhappy with your ISP then you can switch from the stadsnät's
website in ~5 minutes.

Or at least that's the happy case. Cable (Comhem) and ADSL (usually Telia) are
the same shitshows as everywhere else, and there are a few fiber providers
(such as Ownit, which my HOA is stuck with) that opt out of the stadsnät
system and instead trick HOAs into signing multi-year exclusivity contracts
that somehow manage to make Comhem look good.

------
noncoml
Meanwhile in SV I have to keep calling Comcast every year to renegotiate the
price for my Blast!(r) 250Mbps cable.

~~~
throwaway82729
I've a 150mbps plan but I get only 40mbps most mornings. There are remote
locations in India that have fiber and get 80mbps throughout the day.

------
walrus01
Looks like 10GPON - a last mile standard for ftth.

------
ct0
Coax needs to die.

~~~
arghwhat
Coax is a fuck-ton better than telephone cables. Optics for the win, but as
long as old cabling is all we got, I'd sure as hell prefer coax over telephone
wiring.

~~~
romed
UTP is fine for 10gig, and in fact it has much longer reach, 55m-100m
depending on cable quality, compared to twinaxial which is only defined by the
standards to 15m. Twinax is also bulkier and costs more.

Coax isn't defined for 10g, so it's basically worthless. Certainly not "a
fuckton better" since there are literally no coax physical modules for 10g.

~~~
djrogers
UTP != ‘telephone cables’. Comparing in ground neighborhood wiring to spec’d
Ethernet cabling is like comparing apples to steak.

~~~
arghwhat
We need to add something to the analogy to indicate how the ethernet cable
(the steak) is shit at residential cabling.

Maybe directly eating (internal networking) vs. making cider (residential
uplinks)? I do know that I do not wish to try steak cider.

